# I Believe! I Believe!!!!



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Today is Christmas Eve and we were sitting in the den watchng TV - basically waiting till it was time to go visit family....and the dogs went crazy at the door. What's going on?? Who's here? 

So I ran into the livingroom to see the UPS man climbing back into his truck. ??? I'm not waiting for anything I've ordered....??  

What's in the box? So I rushed and opened it to find.....

Someone, some anonomus Angel has sent Miss Abbey a Christmas gift. I'm crying tears of joy :smcry: that someone would go through all that trouble and expense just so Abbey would have a gift to open


Look at me - don't I look cute in my new sweater?!
[attachment=31497:Abbey__s...eater_rs.jpg]

Oh! And I got treats and a toy!!!! Yipee!!!!
[attachment=31496:Abbey_an...fts_1_rs.jpg]
[attachment=31498:Abbey_sa...hank_you.jpg] 

I don't know who sent this, but you made my entire Christmas...thank you.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

That is soooo wonderful of that very special secret Santa ..
I am glad that Abby got a prezzie after all ...

She looks lovely in her sweater !!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I forgot...Abbey didn't receive a gift from her SS, right? 

That is so sweet that someone sent that gift for Abbey! She looks adorable. :wub: :wub:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

And the SM family pulled through again! That is just awesome!! That sweater looks so sweet on Abbey! :wub: :wub:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

:chili: :chili: 

Somebody did really nice thing.......


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Awww, that is great :chili: I'm so happy for her. That was so nice of someone. :grouphug:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

WOW! That was really kind. What a very generous person who knows what the Christmas spirit is all about.


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

*aw I didn't know that some secret santa's didn't pull through... :angry: :smmadder: 

but I am so happy to see little miss abbey looking fancy in her christmas sweater!

I love it when people prove there are big hearts out there*


Merry Christmas! :wub: :wub: *


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

That was really sweet of someone!!! Looking good Abbie!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh that brought tears to my eyes... yes the true spirit of Christmas has shone thru and there is a special Christmas Angel who I know will be specially blessed for their act of kindness!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Aww look at her precious little face, how could someone not send her SS present to her? I'm so glad she did get something afterall, whoever sent that is absolutely wonderful!! She looks so cozy in her pretty new sweater.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a wonderful Santa to get Abbey a present so she wouldn't be left out this year.

I hope Abbey's original SS and all the other SS's who didn't send gifts or bother to thank their SS's get coal in their stockings this year. :angry:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a very special Christmas for Abbey! She is a lucky girl, that's for sure.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*That was very sweet of someone to do that for Abbey!! She looks so pretty in her new sweater!!
Merry Christmas
Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

It was from Boom, Tig, and Angel..

We were Abbey's SS.. blame it on winter weather, pregnancy horomones, or whatever... but I just sucked at getting it out in time..

I made sure it was there by christmas though..

I'm sorry it so late 

I feel really bad


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

That is so nice for someone to send Abbey a Christmas gift. She looks so cute in that adorable sweater. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> It was from Boom, Tig, and Angel..
> 
> We were Abbey's SS.. blame it on winter weather, pregnancy horomones, or whatever... but I just sucked at getting it out in time..
> 
> ...


 :chili: :chili: It made it in time. :chili: :chili: 
Abbey looks very cute in her new sweater. Ready for going out for Christmas.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:wub: Abbey looks gorgeous in her sweater. :wub:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm so glad her SS made it on time! :chili: yaaaay! :aktion033:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

AWWW! :wub: 
That is so sweet... she is beautiful!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> It was from Boom, Tig, and Angel..
> 
> We were Abbey's SS.. blame it on winter weather, pregnancy horomones, or whatever... but I just sucked at getting it out in time..
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad - you made it. But you sure left it a mistery as to who it was from. 
It's more than poor little Ralphie got (Pacino's mom).


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

That is so nice you got it in time  Charlotte and Teddy are still waiting and it is now BOXING DAY  No matter , my pups don't know the date . Sarah


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm so glad it made it in the nic of time! :aktion033: It's a Beautiful sweater & Abbey looks even more Beautiful!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Pretty sweater on a pretty girl. And - I really don't get hung up on 'dates' ... you got it there and I'm sure that took some extra effort and expense. 

All's well that ends well...


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Abbie- you are so precious!! So glad that her SS came for her to enjoy by Christmas.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... Pat, Abbey looks great! I'm glad to see Christmas turned out ... A OK!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Darling sweater on a Beautiful girl. What a nice surprise on Christmas Eve.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Awww, now that is just sweet!!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Precious Abbey looks beautiful in her new sweater! :wub: 
Tchelsi says, "Hey! No pictures of handsome Arch?!" She's so used to thinking everything's all about *her* and what *she* wants!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Glad that the gifts were from Abbey's SS. :aktion033: I couldn't tell from the original post if it was from her SS or not?


----------

